# Turning without a lathe



## Moose83 (Feb 27, 2012)

So this is truly a random question I completely understand that turning a part should be done on a lathe but am wondering is anyone has any techniques for someone without a lathe. I would like to make a new front knob for my stanley number 5 and do not have the funds to buy a lathe. Anyone have any thought?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

What tools do you have? Cut it rough on a bandsaw and shape it by hand? Shape it by hand without the bandsaw? Chuck it in a drill and "turn" it? 

Ask one of the turners here to turn you one?


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

You can't turn something without a lathe, but not all lathes are equal. You can chuck a piece of wood in a drill and then your drill essentially becomes a lathe. You can make round items by hand too as dusty said. You don't have to buy a lathe to make the items you want. Got a drill press?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*one of these?*

http://woodworking.rockler.com/search?asug=&w=knobs&Search.x=0&Search.y=0


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Moose,

As a recent owner of a Stanley Bailey #4, I did some research to find that these planes are collectible and there are some guys that have quite a few used parts for them. Try eBay. There is a guy near me who often has Stanley planes and parts on CL. Take a look at http://cnj.craigslist.org/tls/3000197589.html Maybe he'd mail something out.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

If you don't need a perfect reproduction (that is, you're looking for function rather than collectability), you could bypass turning entirely. Make a square block, drill a hole of the right size through the center. Then use a bandsaw or hand saw (turning saw, coping saw, something like that) to cut it down to a shape that's easier to grip. You could probably make a tapered octagon or square pretty easily with a block plane.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

I've turned a LOT of Knobs on a drill. I make an Octagon blank and then I screw in a Hanger bolt. Mount it in the Drill press and then clamp a special fence onto the table and I can use a wood turning skew and gouge to turn the knobs. You can even create a "Live Center" to do other types of turnings. Works Great!!! 

Got my ideas from here...
http://www.instructables.com/id/Woodturning-with-a-drill-press/#step1


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

You could cut it roughly round, then chuck in the drill press, then take a chain saw, I mean a hand held grinder or rasp, and shape it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

I also use the drill press for small jobs.

This incomplete Stanley drill from an auction box needed the remainder of the handle made. Bit holder function is now a big fat "0" but it will never get lost again either because it's glued on.

The Awl pictured, made from an old screwdriver that I've had for decades, functions as the dead center to make the set up more stable. It's held there with two hand screw clamps. To hog material off I sometimes use a coping saw on the bias followed by maybe a rasp then sandpaper.

I just enjoy bringing old broken tools back (or nearly back) to their former glory.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*drill press*



Moose83 said:


> So this is truly a random question I completely understand that turning a part should be done on a lathe but am wondering is anyone has any techniques for someone without a lathe. I would like to make a new front knob for my stanley number 5 and do not have the funds to buy a lathe. Anyone have any thought?


You can use your drill press for small parts.
A wood rasp works well for shaping and rounding.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Grizzly makes a lathe attachment for drill press. $18


----------

